# Uber the most underestimated Tech company



## Fuberant (May 29, 2020)

Apart from spending millions on lobbying government, avoiding paying taxes or spending billions on creating so called driverless car technology. It always confuses where Uber’s revenue goes. 

Finally find it out Uber is secretly creating a new technology will soon shocking the world “TIME MACHINE”

I am pretty sure all ants include myself has experienced the power of this new technology from latest Uber app version. Time is magical goes slow when you pick up a rider. 5 minutes pick up will magically become 10 minutes or more in your real time. On the other side, time also magically goes fast when the trip start.

What a great invention. Sorry Uber, everyone has underestimated your creativity and black power. Your share price will soon soaring once it go public. Well done!! 😂😂😂


----------

